# yeti cooler size



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a Yeti cooler. I'm having a hard time deciding what size to go with.

Is the Yeti Tundra 75 too small?
Is the Yeti Tundra 110 too big? (I'm really leaning towards the 110...)


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Go big or go home. You'll complain more about not having enough room than u will too much. And at those prices, you don't want to do it twice


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am buying one as well before I leave next week


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get the largest one in any cooler that you purchase. 

As far as Yeti coolers I personally think that they are over rated. The secrete to keeping things cool and ice in the cooler is to keep them closed and the kids away from them. I have a 120 quart Gott cooler that will keep just ice in it for over a week out on the desert as long as I am not opening it up every couple of hours to get stuff out of it. I just use this cooler for ice and my other 2 60 quart Gott's for everything else transferring blocks of ice as needed. I also make sure that when I put something into the cooler that it is cold and not hot or right off of a store shelf. You have to think ice management if you want to keep things cold in the heat.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter -- I appreciate the advice, and opinion.

Hingese are a huge concern for me. On the majority of coolers, the hinges fail long before the rest of the cooler. So, you then put some piano hinges to replace the originals, and they last for a bit longer, but in the end you still have a lid-less cooler.

(plus, it's fun to pull out equipment that the in-laws are jealous of!)

Yeti and Engel seem to be the only ones with hinges that aren't going to fail after a couple years...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

110, fill in empty space with 2 litre bottles filled with frozen brine. You wont believe how cold it gets, and stays cold for ages (salt water freezes at a lower temp so its colder than just ice)


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a great idea. Could be brine that is used during a trip to smoke some meat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You will never regret not having enough space. But I think you will regret not having enough.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to know more about all of the hype of the Yeti Coolers. It absolutely blows my mind that someone would pay more money for a cooler to go hunting then on a rifle in some cases. Even if the hinges never go out you could buy 20 Coleman coolers for the same price as a yeti.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

QTF, bought a huge cooler from Walmart last year, thing is massive and keeps ice for a week... paid like $45 for it.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeti is sooooo 2013....... Try -- http://www.orcacoolers.com/coolers.cfm 
Or you can double the $ and go with:
http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/catalog/grizzly-hunting-coolers/grizzly-400-hunting.html


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

it depends where you are at. People always bring up the cost of the ice and don't factor in the gas and time to go get it. Some people also need to factor whether they are in bear country and then they can add together the cost of ice, gas and food replacement.

and you may end up blowing a full day of vacation pay restocking and replacing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

At that price why not buy a generator and a ground freezer and pocket $200.00 for gas?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

some places don't allow generators and fuel either


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like to camp on the desert and AWAY from people. So keeping ice for long periods is really important to me. 

Not only to keep my food cold, but traveling back to a town to but more ice takes up precious relaxation time and hunting time. 

I'd rather spend a little extra and know my ice will last. 

Also, cheap coolers are treated like CHEAP coolers. People don't care if they go moldy or get crushed. But when you spend a little extra I a cooler, you tend to take better care of them so they last longer and you don't end up replacing them every few years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually one of the best coolers that I have seen was a military surplus blood cooler. Now those things would keep cold stuff cold for a long time. But you still have the problem if someone is opening it up every twenty minutes to get a beverage it isn't going to keep the ice any longer.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at the Pelican Coolers. They are actually cheaper than the Yeti, built better, lifetime warranty, bear proof, made in the USA, and they are bigger than advertized.

For example:
Yeti 35 holds 28 quarts while a Pelican 35 holds 40 quarts
Yeti 45 holds 37 quarts while a pelican 45 holds 48 quarts
Yeti 65 holds 57 quarts while a pelican 65 holds 72 quarts

They also don't have those stupid rubber straps that can break on you instead of high quality buckles. They also are rated to hold ice for 7-10 days.

http://www.pelican.com/case_category_coolers.php?CaseType=Elite%20Cooler


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

These will outlast any ice, as long as you have can power it, but no generator needed, not cheap though.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^^^ That's what I am talking about!!!!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We've sold a pelican at work and the guy loves it. Uses it every day in the oilfield.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Pelican looks great. I have a Yeti and really wish I would have gone with the bigger size. Great cooler though, tough as nails and keeps things colder than my older brands.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just had this discussion with my uncle over the weekend as he just bought the new fancy igloo Sportsman to compete with these other ridiculously priced units. he got this one from Sams, does seem nice, but not 6 times nicer than mine with wheels http://www.samsclub.com/sams/sportsman-cooler/prod10150470.ip
I am sure that I will warm up to the idea eventually, but wow!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No wonder the rest of the world hates Americans...we're the guys that see no problem spending $500 for a picnic cooler.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> No wonder the rest of the world hates Americans...we're the guys that see no problem spending $500 for a picnic cooler.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the ARB fridge. Best piece of kit I ever got.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Westernhunter said:


> I have the ARB fridge. Best piece of kit I ever got.


As long as you have power you are set but if that battery dies or the generator goes out you have hot beer.


----------

